# SRAM Rival brake shifters: Tips/Tricks/Advice for removing and reinstalling?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Will be swapping handlebars, and haven't ever dealt with removing/reinstalling "brifters" - appreciate any tips/tricks/advice folks might have.

Ray


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi Ray,

All my road bikes run SRAM and I've done shifter swaps many times. There's really no trick or funkiness involved. 

The only adivce I can give is I mount the shifters with the bike on a stand and use a yardstick with a bubble level resting on top of the hoods to make sure both shifters are level before securing then to the handlebars.

-Grouch


----------

